# How do you add 64 bit printer drivers on windows server 2003 without the disc?



## Chizzad (Mar 21, 2011)

Our print server uses windows server 2003 and some of our local machines have windows 7 64bit installed. If I attempt to install the driver directly on a win7 machine it says it cannot find the driver (I can locate the printer, but not install it), and if I try to add additional drivers to the printer on the server it asks for a .inf file which I do not have. I've read a lot of these problems on the web and most people can use the printer disc to help solve it, unforutatley I do not have access to the disc.

I've gone to www.hp.com\go\upd and downloaded the driver from there, but none of the inf files I have tried from those files have worked. I know I am close, I just need to know which .inf file to add to additional drivers x64 on the windows 2003 server. 

The printer I am trying to do this on is a HP LaserJet CM2320nf MFP. What .inf will work so I can print locally from a Win 7 64bit machine when my print server is win server 2003?


----------



## Chizzad (Mar 21, 2011)

To elaborate more, when I have tried browsing to the drivers I have downloaded from www.HP.com\go\upd I get the following message when trying every .inf file from the listing. This is the message from trying to add additional x64 drivers on the windows 2003 server.

"The specified location does not contain the driver HP Color LaserJet CM2320 MFP Series PCL 6 for the requested processor architecture."

I have tried downloading drivers for Windows 7x64 and installing them on the local machine to no avail, and tried adding additional drivers from the download for windows server 2003 to no avail.


----------



## Chizzad (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is the printer I'm working with.

HP Color LaserJet CM2320 Multifunction Printer series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just install the 32 bit driver. 64 bit computers will still be able to print.


----------

